# Table Saw Overhead dust collection



## jacko9

I have a Powermatic 66 connected to my Oneida V-3000 system through the 4" cabinet duct port. I run a 5" drop from my 6" overhead pipe but, the dust coming off the blade is still bad.

Any recommendations for an overhead dust system?

I have seen the Penn State and few others when I Google the topic, anybody have good success using one of these systems. I don't need the splitter of blade guard function, only dust collection.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## woodnthings

*make your own from 2"*

I used 2" PVC and the 2 1/2" shop vac hose for a over the blade dust collector here. You don't need a splitter to attach it to, but you will need a support either on the saw table or down on the floor. Like this:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...ate-i-can-crosscut-53-using-fence-panel-work/


----------



## Marv

I made my own as well...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/shop-built-table-saw-overarm-dust-collection-hood-45394/


----------



## jacko9

Thanks guys, That gives me an idea to try.

jack


----------



## jacko9

woodnthings said:


> I used 2" PVC and the 2 1/2" shop vac hose for a over the blade dust collector here. You don't need a splitter to attach it to, but you will need a support either on the saw table or down on the floor. Like this:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...ate-i-can-crosscut-53-using-fence-panel-work/


I like your setup, what did you use for a post to tube connection that allows you to adjust the height as well. I like this solution because of it's simplicity. Was the red dust port just a piece of red tubing cut on the bias?

Jack


----------



## jonathan0908

try both and report performance


----------



## CT Proctor

I have a Grizzly over the blade dust collector on my PM66, works well and easy to swing out of the way when needed. Plus you can use magnets to hold plans on the tube.


----------



## UnisawGuy

First I would change the port to run the 6" pipe to the saw. That 4" port is choking the system down.






jacko9 said:


> I have a Powermatic 66 connected to my Oneida V-3000 system through the 4" cabinet duct port. I run a 5" drop from my 6" overhead pipe but, the dust coming off the blade is still bad.
> 
> Any recommendations for an overhead dust system?
> 
> I have seen the Penn State and few others when I Google the topic, anybody have good success using one of these systems. I don't need the splitter of blade guard function, only dust collection.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jack


----------



## jacko9

UnisawGuy said:


> First I would change the port to run the 6" pipe to the saw. That 4" port is choking the system down.


I'd like to but, I would have to cut a new hole in the cabinet and weld on a flange. Perhaps when I have some spare time i might take that on.

Jack


----------



## cburdick1

I have a 5" overhead pipe that reduces to a 4" flex that I can quick connect to a Shark guard (http://thesharkguard.com/) that I had made for my saw. A 5" duct pulls dust out of the bottom of the saw, and the 4" flex pulls dust off the top of the saw. I get almost no dust whatsoever flying around the shop... when i remember to open the right blast gates, that is!


----------



## jonathan0908

CT Proctor said:


> I have a Grizzly over the blade dust collector on my PM66, works well and easy to swing out of the way when needed. Plus you can use magnets to hold plans on the tube.



You have a very nice one, thanks,

__________________
jet table saw reviews


----------



## secretgarden

I bought the Shark recommended by Bill Pentz. This thing works. Zero dust kicked up. I got the 4 inch hose model and hung it off my ceiling with spring cord.


----------

